# a couple of recommendations in Liszt



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm curious about 

- the Faust symphony
- the 12 transcendental etudes

and I wonder if you have recordings of them that you enthusiastically recommend?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

This is one I really like:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liszt-Faust...r_1_24?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1297885898&sr=1-24


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

